# feeding my cichlids rosy-red fry?



## mojeb21 (Dec 29, 2006)

im looking to start up a planted tank and wanted some fish in there but not cichlids because i dont want them to tear it apart.

if i bought some rosy-red minnow or guppies and had them breed in the planted tank can i take the fry and feed my cichlids in my main tank?

obviously im not going to do it often, just a treat here and there.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I would think if there your own bred feeder fish its likely to be safer. I"m not an expert though I don't think they have much nutritional value for cichlids just fun to watch get eaten.


----------



## mojeb21 (Dec 29, 2006)

i thought fry had protein.


----------



## Computer (Sep 24, 2008)

I have feed Zebra fries  . Hopefully no one gets offended


----------



## mojeb21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Computer said:


> I have feed Zebra fries  . Hopefully no one gets offended


yea i did that last time with my yellow labs. just had wayyy to many

so im asuming it would be fine to feed my fish, fry.


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

As long as your fish are able to handle the protein it's alright. Growing your own feeders is safer and much more nutritious than buying them at the store.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What species of cichlids are we talking about?


----------

